# Plow in tow/haul or no?



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

For those of you with the torque shift in the 05-? Do you plow in the tow/haul mode or do you just leave it in regular mode? Coming from a stick shft so kind of wondering


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Leave it in regular mode.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I always have it in tow/haul mode when I'm plowing.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

When we get a heavy wet snow I use it but on a normal snow I don't.


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Tow haul mode all the time amount of snow doesn't matter.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

There is a thread on here somewhere about this already. I believe the benefits of the tow/haul mode or lossed on snowplowing. Unless of course, you are hauling a v-box filled with salt etc.
I am no mechanic but I believe that was not its intended use and provides no benefit.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I use tow\haul mode all the time with my personal 350. Plowing, not plowing, towing, not towing. 

The benefits outweigh any alleged downfalls. Holding shift points longer equals less slippage, less heat, etc. 

It's habit, I start it and hit the button.


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

Tow /Haul when traveling w/ plow,salter on.


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't use it on any of our trucks for plowing. Will use it if i am traveling down hills w/ load of salt but thats it.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Huh. Mixed bag of answers. Think I'll try a mix and see how it goes if it ever snows


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

I use it Tow/Haul plowing because it allows my truck RPM's to go higher and keep it from shifting. Little better on the Tranny. Plus by allowing it to rev the RPMs up higher it keeps the battery's charged up. I use it every time.


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it depends on the truck and motor. My diesel is programmed and the truck doesn't shift like a gas engine truck. my gas truck i don't use it but if the snow was wet and really heavy i would consider it in the gas truck. Best thing to do is to to try it out and see what you like.


----------



## Mrplow247 (Dec 3, 2010)

i tried both of these out during my 20 hrs this weekend. In my 6.0 diesel it doesnt matter for the power of pushing 3 or 13 inches. What i do like is the fact that the tranny helps slow the truck down when backing up or coasting into piles. saves me from riding my brakes 24/7 and doesnt smash into piles as hard.


----------

